# shower curtain rail, but sloping ceiling



## Hazel (Jul 8, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how I can fix the end of a shower curtain rail which meets a sloping ceiling/wall, due to eaves? One end is OK where the wall is straight. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## Fitzsamuel (Nov 6, 2008)

When I was looking for shower curtain rails I noticed that this website sells some with an optional swivel joint so one flange can rotate to align with a sloping wall (or ceiling):
Shower curtain rail for sloping ceiling.
That's just a basic straight one - there are other versions with different configurations, but most of them have the swivel joint option.

I ended up not using that at all though - I got an oval rail which fixes only to the ceiling which effectively eliminated the problem for me.

Regards, 
Sam.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I just use a straight one and screw it very tite and it stays OK


----------

